# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  (Vrijwel) gestopte menstruatie bij langdurig pilgebruik

## joycemeesters

Hi,
Ik maak me nogal zorgen om iets en hoop hier wat geruststelling te krijgen.
Probleem (nou ja, sommigen zullen het juist geweldig vinden) is nl dat ik vrijwel geen menstruatie meer heb in m'n stopweek, ondanks dat ik de pil gebruik, en het jarenlang (10 jaar zowiezo) gewoon "normaal" is geweest. De afgelopen 2 jaar pas is daar nogal een verandering in opgetreden, dat het steeds minder werd, en nu stopt het zelfs tussendoor (dagje licht bloedverlies, dagje niks, dan weer lichte afscheiding.....).
Ik ben altijd heel netjes geweest en heb vrijwel nooit doorgeslikt (alleen voor een vakantie wilde ik dat nog wel doen), ben niet te dik of te mager, ben ook niet zwanger, dus weet ff niet waar dit door komt.
Ik ben al 2x bij een huisarts geweest hiervoor, en volgens hen moet ik me geen zorgen maken. Ze gooiden het in eerste instantie ook op stress, maar 2 jaar stress lijkt me sterk, dan had ik wel meer klachten gehad.
Ik maak me hier dus nogal druk om, want ben wel van een leeftijd (bijna 29) dat je toch aan kinderen gaat denken. Maar als je de keuze gewoon al niet meer hebt.......

Ik ben benieuwd of er nog meer vrouwen zijn met dezelfde klachten. En zo ja, wat zou de oorzaak kunnen zijn??  :Confused: 

grtjs

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Joycemeesters, 

Ik ben dan wel niet aan de Pil, maar wel aan de anticonceptie (de Implanon, sinds september 2006) en sindsdien nog maar 2x ongesteld geweest. 1x, 5 weken na het plaatsen en een paar maanden geleden toen ik verders helemaal medicijn vrij werd. Maar dat stelde weinig voor (lees 1,5 dag beetje). Ik ben hiervoor ook bij de huisarts geweest en die zegt hetzelfde. Dat ik me niet druk hoeft te maken. Bij de Implanon komt het wel vaker voor, bij de Pil komt het zeer zelden voor heb ik gelezen en gehoord. Blijkbaar ben jij één van die geluk/pechvogels? 
Wil je absolute zekerheid, vraag dan aan je huisarts om een onderzoek naar je vruchtbaarheid. 

Succes! Als je wilt, laat je het ons dan even weten?

Petra

----------


## joycemeesters

Hoi Petra,

Bedankt voor je reactie.
Ik ben nu van plan om een tijdje te gaan stoppen met de pil (wel in overleg met m'n vriend natuurlijk!) om te zien of het dan wel weer enigszins normaal wordt. Blijft dit niet het geval, dan ga ik echt terug naar de huisarts om het eens tot op de bodem uit te zoeken. Mocht daar iets uitkomen, dan laat ik het hier wel weten.
Het blijft gewoon vreemd dat ineens na 10 jaar m'n menstruatie zo erg veranderd is......Wordt vervolgd.....

grtjs, Joyce

----------

